# Bloody weather!



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

No fucking rain for months on end and then today the heavens open just as I have to stop to change a flat tyre. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Same happened to me in September. It's nice and sunny in Ealing today, I'm going to eat me lunch in the park. ;D


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Yep, first day of sustained rain yesterday and I spent 5 hours of it stuck on the interchange of the A13/A406 with a snapped throttle cable. Got drenched by truck spray as I walked on the 6" wide verge to the local Sainsburys supa-sava-what-have-you for a cuppa and a mag to while-away the wait.


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

I knew it wasgoing to rain. Spent Tueasday washing & polishing - sods law!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Just waiting for a call from the tyre place to see whether the tyre can be fixed or not.

Judgeing by my luck not and I will have to fork out for 2 new Pirelli 210 Snowsports. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

moan moan moan...

try living in Scotland, if you don't like the weather - wait 5 mins and it'll change! ;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> moan moan moan...
> 
> try living in Scotland, if you don't like the weather - wait 5 mins and it'll change! Â ;D


I love Scotland, I just wish I could get there more often. So far I've only managed to tick off 5 distilleries from my list of places to visit. ;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> moan moan moan...
> 
> try living in Scotland, if you don't like the weather - wait 5 mins and it'll change! Â ;D


And anyway, I wouldn't be happy if I didn't have anything to maon about. [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Just waiting for a call from the tyre place to see whether the tyre can be fixed or not.
> 
> Judgeing by my luck not and I will have to fork out for 2 new Pirelli 210 Snowsports. [smiley=bomb.gif]


I've just made a big chocolate cake 'cos the weather is soo bad - will have an extra big to cheer you up ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh you can't beat a cold shower ;D


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Abi, only you could be cheerful in this weather


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thank you for you kind words PGC... now then care to join me


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

I've just had a hot shower thanks


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL ...Just like the weather blows hot 'n' cold


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Now link this thread to the numerous 'Benefits of Quattro' posts for true absurdity.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Now link this thread to the numerous 'Benefits of Quattro' posts for true absurdity.


... and enjoy the lot on snow and ice


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is called "umbrella" and I have one in my TT for these nasty wet occassions! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have a ladybird umbrella which is bright red with big black dots on and has big wings on top with a smily face ;D. It stand right out on a miserable day


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I have a ladybird umbrella which is bright red with big black dots on and has big wings on top with a smily face ;D. Â It stand right out on a miserable day Â


Where did you get it Abi? I'd like to get one for Mrs C.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> It is called "umbrella" and I have one in my TT for these nasty wet occassions! Â ;D


i was going to say that as well. [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> i was going to say that as well. [smiley=jester.gif]


You must be my long lost twin brother then! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Where did you get it Abi? Â I'd like to get one Â for Mrs C.


Gary it came from Ikea . Great for a cheery bubbly person ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Â Great for a cheery bubbly person Â ;D


Oh....


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I just clicked on page 3 of this thread and it doesn't seem to have anything to do with the weather. But I was going to post anyway that it is absolutely PISSING it down here in London.


----------

